# Piggies



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

I appear to have accidentally adopted a couple of Guinea pigs being given away for free. I've done a big amazon order of stuff and am doing a feed and bedding shop later. What do you recommend for bedding? How much do they eat/drink etc? They're very nervous, are they best left alone to acclimatise or handled to get used to that? What other immediate care things do I need to do? Thanks!


----------



## Rumtytum (30 March 2020)

Congratulations on your aa! Sorry, no advice to give but when it’s possible could we have some piggie pics? 😊


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2020)

For bedding I've always used a thick wad of newspaper to stop the wee ruining the floor, and then a layer of dust-free shavings and then loads of hay (it works out way cheaper if you use hay from the yard rather than shop bought hay).

Buy a pellet rather than the hard feed (ha) with different bits in to make sure they get everything they need, and then offer some fresh fruits and veggies every day by hand so they associate the good stuff with you! Guineas don't produce their own vitamin C so make sure they get lots from fruit. 

I'd have as much interaction with them as possible from day one TBH.


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

I use aubiose for bedding, but plenty of hay for burrowing in too (what sex are yours, I have girls so have never had to worry about them getting bits stuck up their boy bits ). Pellets are better than mixes so they can't selectively feed and some veggies every day is a good idea.
I've recently got some newbies and I think, especially with adults they are better to acclimatise a bit more/get used to you before insisting on too much handling. Generally they can handle well very early on but the reality is that they are just in freeze mode.
When my older girls were babies I did handle daily and didn't let them have hiding places for a bit, these girls got the full set up after a couple of days and have still really come out of their shell. 
Mine are having some floor time in the lounge when I'm home and have improved very rapidly. Had them 3 weeks now I think!

Rumptytum, I call this my slow tv compilation of piggies, particularly compared to the zooms video!


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

Due to a lack of anything when I picked them up last night they got a load of meadow hay (unlimited I presume) which they immediately hid in and some veg peelings. Good idea on the newspaper. Will add dust free shavings to the feed trip later. No idea how to do photos but will try! They need names too. They are boys.


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

Apparently my phone photo file is too large...


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

they work if you take a screen shot on your phone, or you need to link to a 3rd party hosting site, copy the location and and


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)




----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

aww  well done!


----------



## scats (30 March 2020)

Aww I love piggies!

Mine are bedded on a decent layer of shavings.  In their ‘bed’ area they get a big nest of hay to snuggle into.
I feed pellets (they like the pets at home ones the most) and always make sure they have plenty of hay to eat.  They have the hay that they burrow into, plus another two large piles in their hutch.   They get fresh veg every day, plus I pick them a large handful of grass off the garden.


----------



## Courbette (30 March 2020)

Scats stole the words out of my mouth, I also love Piggies.

I have had several generations of piggies so have tried most beddings. Shavings with a large amount of hay for them to eat and burrow in is my preferred bedding although I have used fleece for my last three as they two were long haired and this can also work well but is more labour intensive. Essentials are a guinea pig sized water bottle, ceramic food bowl and two or more toys they can hide inside. If you have a dominant pig make sure any houses have two exits. Single type complete pellets are best to prevent selective feeding and as they can't store vitamin c they need some sort of veg daily but introduce this slowly. You can drape a towel over a third of the cage to make them feel more secure to start with.

I would leave them alone for 48 hours other than feeding as they are naturally nervous animals although once you have their trust they can have big personalities. The best way to win them over is though their stomachs. Once they have settled begin offering them a small piece of veg from your hand. You may need to leave it near them but gradually they will start to take it and you are on your way. You can get lovely fleece toys online (I got mine from Ziggies Piggies) and C&C cages are my favourite type of indoor cage. If you can collect a few different toys swap them round regularly and hiding small pieces of food can offer stimulation. They look lovely, I love the teddy coat.


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

Thanks ester for photo tips. Right I've got a bag of aubiose and pellets from the tack shop. How often do they need cleaning out?


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

You did great with the pic, sometimes it can take more goes than that  Do they have names?
When they are in all the time (mind have an outdoor hutch/run too) generally with the aubiose I spot clean the worst spots daily (the aubiose clumps where wet too anyway).
The new two, who still insist on zooms  tend to then flick everything everywhere and mix it all up so are having more full muck outs then I ever needed to do for the previous pair. Usually a couple of times a week though.


----------



## Rumtytum (30 March 2020)

julesjoy said:



View attachment 43166

Click to expand...

They are SO cute! I’m sure with all the care and love they’re going to have lavished on them they will soon be super chilled guineas 😊
(And thanks Ester for another blockbuster video, I don’t know how you get anything done. The temptation to just sit and watch them must be great 😃).


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

haha, saves putting the telly on for sure. I do need to slot an exercise space in for me, rather than them somewhere too though.
Also, a superb use of action cam I reckon, can stream to any room in the house and record when something interesting happens! 
The yellow tube has been upgraded to a bigger, red, one. Before somebody gets stuck. . . .


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

Poor things are utterly terrified. Refused to eat any veg or even move whilst I'm sat near the cage. This is gonna take time.

Sorry, more silly questions : for 2 piggies do I need 2 water bottles, 2 feed bowls and 2 hideys? Or can they share?

Also, someone said Guinea pig sized water bottle - I got a 600ml one but they're not drinking a lot, is that big enough?

The last small pets I had were a couple of mice and some hamsters 20 years ago (I feel old!)! 

They still need names, suggestions welcome.


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

More pics, oh not working.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 March 2020)

i love piggies, really miss mine ....if they are in the room with you they should gradually get used to seeing you around and calm down...mine loved cucumber and also dandelions, not sure which they liked best,,,,well done for the pics. i would have multiple hides so they can have their personal space if they need it but i only had 1 water bottle and 1 feed bowl  .you may need to think about names when they show their personality but heres a few.

toffee , truffle,   bumble,  teddy,


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

Don't worry, they will settle just get a bit shell shocked easily, and well, it's hard not to worry about them but they will come round. My baby girls were really bold at the breeders. This was the best pic I could manage at mine, I had slightly forgotten quite how scared they could be about change to start. 






Now they are on the floor next to me having post nap eating. 4 days ago I couldn't move on the sofa without them both disappearing at high speed. I'll be working up to feeding them from hand at some point.

Presuming they were living together before they will be fine to share water bottles etc.

Parsley always seems very hard to resist, french beans seem to be as much of a hit with these two as before, and grapes are always a bit of a treat - but they shouldn't have fruit very often.


----------



## Cloball (30 March 2020)

Spike, speedwell  or bubble and squeak Mine used to love dandelions and eat them like they were sucking in spaghetti. I love piggies noises so adorable.


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

Oh someone just hit the speed popcorning button here...


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

Nope, can't get anymore pics to upload. Sorry  thank you, I ordered one hidey along with a bigger cage, I'll get another one.


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

Ooh I love Bubble and Squeak!


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

Ill pm you my email, always happy to put up pics 

it took me 4 weeks to sort names and you seem to be sorted lol


----------



## julesjoy (30 March 2020)

Sent, thank you ever so much ester!

I still need to decide which is which if I use Bubble and Squeak.


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)




----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

I say bubble the top one, because he is too tough looking to be a squeak


----------



## ester (31 March 2020)

This is a really useful post re. feeding 
https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk...veg-and-fruit-list-with-vitamin-c-grading.42/


----------



## julesjoy (31 March 2020)

That's just what I was looking for, I've bookmarked that, thank you!


----------



## ester (31 March 2020)

that forum and guinea lynx are usually very good for info.


----------



## Esmae (31 March 2020)

Aawww they are really cute. I haven't had piggies for years.  (getting broody here) When I had them they shared water bottles and feed bowls etc.  Made sure they had veggies each day and then mix and hay.  They are highly nervous critturs until they know you. Mine used to shriek the place down when I came home from shopping!  They were convinced any shopping was for them.  My oldest one (I had him until he was 11 years old) used to climb into my hands for cuddles and for grooming.  Have fun with them, they look gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 March 2020)

I used paper and shavings on the bottom of the cage then on the top ledge I had folded fleece blankets which they love, I just washed those in the machine.

Mine loved kale peppers carrots grapes and they loved the mint and lavender in the garden, if you have a patch of grass they love just sitting in the sun just make sure they have some shade.


----------



## ester (31 March 2020)

Esmae it is really bizarre being able to bring shopping in, make a sandwich etc without a peep. I suspect I should appreciate it while it lasts!


----------



## julesjoy (31 March 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/9amR60s

Here's the other side of the white faced one. 
Lovely that so many of you have piggies and glad to hear that nervousness is normal!


----------



## Courbette (1 April 2020)

julesjoy said:



			Poor things are utterly terrified. Refused to eat any veg or even move whilst I'm sat near the cage. This is gonna take time.

Sorry, more silly questions : for 2 piggies do I need 2 water bottles, 2 feed bowls and 2 hideys? Or can they share?

Also, someone said Guinea pig sized water bottle - I got a 600ml one but they're not drinking a lot, is that big enough?

The last small pets I had were a couple of mice and some hamsters 20 years ago (I feel old!)!

They still need names, suggestions welcome.
		
Click to expand...

They can have 1 bottle and one bowl (as long as one pig isn't dominant and stopping the other accessing food and water). In the pic I think you have the hamster sixed bottle, the next one up is the guinea pig / rabbit one. On a hot day it is surprising how much they will drink. They probably aren't drinking a lot at the moment if they are stressed but veg like cucumber will help keep them hydrated. I think two places to hide are better for variety but also so each piggy has their own place to escape too if needed. They will gradually feel more secure but their eyes are positioned to spot predators from above so any sudden movements motion can startle them. It takes time but they will come around, when they settle a bit more you can start holding them on your knee. Try and do this in a secure room for the first few times incase they get away from you. I always block off anywhere I wouldn't want them to go like under furniture etc. They can sit still and then suddenly bolt so be cautious until they are more tame.

If you have somewhere for them to exercise with a hard floor like paving stones that will help keep their claws in good shape or you will need to trim occasionally. They shouldn't need any coat maintence tho other than the occasional bit of shavings picking out.


----------



## julesjoy (1 April 2020)

Brilliant, thank you for more advice. I'll bear the nails in mind, hated clipping the hamsters!  Their new big cage has arrived so I need to pick them up to move them later, hopefully they won't bite lol.


----------



## Courbette (1 April 2020)

julesjoy said:



			Brilliant, thank you for more advice. I'll bear the nails in mind, hated clipping the hamsters!  Their new big cage has arrived so I need to pick them up to move them later, hopefully they won't bite lol.
		
Click to expand...

If you can guide them in to the cardboard tube (if they fit)  and place a hand over each end to lift them a pig at a time that can be an easy way to move them. Good news is they rarely bite so I wouldn't worry too much although never say never


----------



## ester (1 April 2020)

Solar would air snap when I was dealing with her infected cyst(s) which were very sore but even then she would try not to get you/just chew the towel. 

Both her and lunar were trained to jump into a small travel box (lunar did not like being caught and very fast, fine once you had her),  I didn't quite realise how good they were at it until I had Eclipse on loan to be a companion. 
I agree with the cardboard tube trick though  have been using that with the smallest newbie.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 April 2020)

Please keep the pics, videos and discussions about squeaky pigs coming in . Piggies are the perfect pets in these weird times, but not all of us have piggies of our own to cherish*, so we rely on others to fill the gap, pretty please .

*Me because they would be incompatible with my serial JRT owning habit.


----------



## scats (1 April 2020)

My boys can still be very nervous and I’ve had them since last June.  They used to leg it and hide whenever they saw me, but I just let them gradually get used to me and never forced the issue with them.  It didn’t take them long to realise that the human provides the yummy food and veg!
Keaton is the braver of my two.  He comes over and sticks his head up for a chin tickle every morning.  Murray is more inclined to stay behind.  Once you pick them up, both boys are equally loving and snuggle in and enjoy a stroke, but a lot of piggies dislike being picked up.  If you go for them from above they tend to panic as that’s how a bird would swoop and pick them up.  If you can teach them to climb into a box, that’s your best bet for picking them up.

Mine have two water bottles and a double food dish for their nuggets.  They have a cat litter tray that I fill with hay for them and they both love climbing in that to eat.  They get their veg in a communal corner dish, which is large enough for them to both eat out of comfortably.  At first, however, I used give them separate veg dishes as Murray would hang back a bit and Keaton would eat everything, but Murray found his confidence and now they happily munch veg together.


----------



## scats (1 April 2020)

My boys


----------



## twiggy2 (1 April 2020)

Courbette said:



			If you can guide them in to the cardboard tube (if they fit)  and place a hand over each end to lift them a pig at a time that can be an easy way to move them. Good news is they rarely bite so I wouldn't worry too much although never say never 

Click to expand...

A Guinea pig bite put a vet nurse I used to work with in hospital for 3 or 4 days, due to infection he was on intravenous antibiotics, it took him a long time to live that one down.


----------



## ester (1 April 2020)

FB are getting daily piggie vids, mostly because I'm trying to keep my sister in Malaysia a little bit sane. I'll see if I can get more of them on youtube TP.
Brave enough to kick off zoomies as soon as they came into the lounge tonight!
Getting them to sit for a photo is more complicated.

I have remembered the issue with corrugated tube, the poo gets stuck in the dips!


----------



## julesjoy (1 April 2020)

Couldn't immediately find a tube of appropriate width, so had to pick them up. Vicious kicking things, was a bit like the reverse of putting a cat into a carrier, legs spread everywhere haha.  They seem happy in their new home.



http://imgur.com/5jAhb0L




http://imgur.com/5M6yGPL


----------



## ester (1 April 2020)

looks great


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2020)

when i had pigs i made an upstairs as well from mdf.  i was quite pleased with it and i made a ladder with sides so they didnt fall off.  it wasnt too difficult to make and they seemed to love it, both taking turns to have the upstairs bedroom...wish i had taken photos of it now


----------



## julesjoy (2 April 2020)

That's a great idea, I like a bit of DIY  Ive read they aren't natural climbers, is that why the sides to the ramp?


----------



## scats (2 April 2020)

julesjoy said:



			That's a great idea, I like a bit of DIY  Ive read they aren't natural climbers, is that why the sides to the ramp?
		
Click to expand...

I have a ramp and I put carpet on it and sides. Boys happily use it now.


----------



## julesjoy (2 April 2020)

Carpet - that leads me to ask - do they wee/poo as they go along, or can they control those functions to a certain extent and are more likely to have toilet areas?


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 April 2020)

julesjoy said:



			That's a great idea, I like a bit of DIY  Ive read they aren't natural climbers, is that why the sides to the ramp?
		
Click to expand...

i put small pieces of wood across to sort of make grips so they didnt slide down and i put a side on in case they both went up and down at the same time and one could have fallen off because my ramp was only wide enough for one. one side of the ramp was next to the cage side so only needed to protect one side.  good luck, let us see it once you are done.  i did check my pics last night but couldnt find one that showed it....


----------



## ester (2 April 2020)

They don't control it much,
I do carpet all my ramps, full width as for the outside one solar was spreading her legs and still slipping down when I did patches to keep the wooden grips. My low one doesn't have sides (that was a newer addition when old girl was struggling with what was there before but the castle came with them) but anything higher I would want them, it gives them confidence too.
This is my indoor, the waterproof material on the back stops the paint work getting marked.


----------



## scats (2 April 2020)

julesjoy said:



			Carpet - that leads me to ask - do they wee/poo as they go along, or can they control those functions to a certain extent and are more likely to have toilet areas?
		
Click to expand...

They tend to poop and pee where they eat, weirdly.  You’ll find food areas get very wet and full of droppings.  It’s amazing how much poop Guineas pigs produce.
I’ve never successfully litter trained a piggie, despite numerous attempts!


----------



## julesjoy (2 April 2020)

They seem much more content in their new cage. They've drunk more and eaten more than in the previous cage, and were peering at me from in the fleece hidey when I tidied up. Then.... drumroll.... the brown faced bolder one stuck its head out of the hidey to watch me out the food in (fresh and pellets)!!!


----------



## ester (2 April 2020)

brilliant  
We may have a surplus of apple and pansy hearts. Old pigs loved them so I have quite a big stock... current two haven't even given them a lick lol!


----------



## julesjoy (2 April 2020)

What on earth are apple and pansy hearts?

Thank you for everyone's advice and photos of piggies and setups by the way, much appreciated


----------



## ester (2 April 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosewood-Naturals-Nibble-Treats-Animals/dp/B00EXM42SC


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 April 2020)

I love these imaginative cage designs, and it’s clear that the piggies do too (once they’ve sussed them out). My childhood piggies had to make do with a rabbit hutch with the addition of a chicken wire run when they were outside.

Hamsters got fancier houses with different levels and runs back then, but not piggies.


----------



## ester (2 April 2020)

Our piggie lived with a rabbit.... 
we also had this ridiculously heaving metal out door run thing that due to its weight only came out on special occasions!


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2020)

Rabbits and piggies used to commonly live together in my time, though I didn’t have a bunny so I didn’t mix them. I don’t remember it being ‘a thing‘ that it wasn’t good practice, but I just googled it and looks like it’s very much frowned on now *reads RSPCA guidance*.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2020)

i think rabbits can kick pigs and cause quite a bit of damage, piggies are better being paired with piggies...


----------



## julesjoy (3 April 2020)

Braver, brown faced piggie snatched some veg off me tonight, after zooming around whilst I cleaned out. Yay!


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2020)




----------



## julesjoy (4 April 2020)

Sorry everyone, I'm sure you'll get bored of updates! They are so cute. Both zooming around whilst I tidied up tonight. Brown faced one taking veg from my hand but they both chomped down on food whilst I sat with them. 



http://imgur.com/a/VqFj6zA


----------



## Rumtytum (4 April 2020)

julesjoy said:



			Sorry everyone, I'm sure you'll get bored of updates! They are so cute. Both zooming around whilst I tidied up tonight. Brown faced one taking veg from my hand but they both chomped down on food whilst I sat with them.



http://imgur.com/a/VqFj6zA



Click to expand...

Never bored! Keep the pics coming it’s such a cheering up thread 😊


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 April 2020)

no not bored. love seeing pics of piggies, what did you call them in the end?


----------



## ester (4 April 2020)

fabulous you are well ahead of me  we had a weigh in and nail trim but hands even on very long leaves are a bit too scary still.

Do we have any name decisions yet?

I may be overly cautious but I am careful once they've started chewing the willow tubes too much that the pointy bits can get a bit too pointy, I worry they might take an eye out so I just keep an eye one them/remove pointy bits and then get a new one once I've not happy with it anymore


----------



## julesjoy (5 April 2020)

Still working on names, should be easier now that I can see them both!

Thanks for the tunnel tip. They haven't chewed it much yet and are enjoying zooming through it so will see how long it lasts. I'm enjoying looking for new toys for them so there will probably be a stack of other options when the time comes


----------



## julesjoy (6 April 2020)

Made a start on the handling tonight. They ran away initially but were OK once I had hold of them and sat still, if with a worried expression in my arm. Hopefully they'll get used to it soon.


----------



## ester (6 April 2020)

boggly eyes, I get a lot of boggly eyes! 
They are however using the fleece pocket I made for previous pigs that went unused, hurrah!


----------



## julesjoy (6 April 2020)

How do you transfer them from safe pickup hold to fleece pocket?


----------



## ester (6 April 2020)

I have just removed said fleece pocket because the big one trapped the little one in there. . . 
It's just on the floor in their run.


----------



## julesjoy (13 April 2020)

Having not done much with them for a few days, I had to move them for a full clean out today. Once caught they were both easier to remove from cages, put back and sat for a short cuddle than last time. However, I did notice their nails were getting a bit long. I'm on my own with their care, they are nervous and I'm really not confident I can clip them safely. Are there any other things I could do to keep them short? Surely one doesn't need to go to vets regularly for trimming!


----------



## ester (13 April 2020)

It can depend, previous pigs never really needed doing current two have been done since babies and ATM do seem to need doing. Even though they are still nervy I have managed nails.
What colour are their nails, whites are very easy  definitely not a vet job, I do always make sure I have a stryptic pencil in case though never needed it (or cornflour)

The alternative is turnout on a hard surface.


----------



## julesjoy (13 April 2020)

White. Hated doing the hamsters though when I had them 😨 still trying to source a run, it's all proving quite difficult in this lock down, maybe the hamster one will do on a temporary basis for some hard surface exercise.


----------



## Penny Less (13 April 2020)

Gratuitous pic, chatting over the garden fence !


----------



## julesjoy (13 April 2020)

Love it! Thanks for sharing Penny Less.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 April 2020)

if you have something like a paving slab but smaller or a roof tile ,  and put in their cage so they have to keep walking over it that would help with their claws.  failing that a block of wood but not one that will splinter .  i used a piece of paving slab for mine as i had a broken one in the garden..


----------



## scats (14 April 2020)

If they are clear nails it is easier to see the quick.  With black nails, just take a little bit off at a time.  The quick grows with the nail, so longer nails require regular trimming to encourage the quick to recede.  There are numerous ways to hold the Guineas pig while cutting nails but it largely depends on the piggie.  My current boys happily stand and have their feet lifted for a pedicure, but one of my previous pigs was a nightmare and needed to be held in my lap like he was sitting on his bum.  This one also used to scream, even if you just touched his nails, so it was a hair raising process!


----------



## julesjoy (14 April 2020)

OK on closer inspection we have 7 white sets/feet and 1 black set of nails. Both piggies sat/layed fairly happily (still) kinda as described above sitting on their bottoms on my lap (thanks for the tip!) and had their nails clipped. Only took the tiniest bits of the tips for a first go so as not to traumatise us all!  Will try to source some paving slab to put in with them.


----------



## ester (14 April 2020)

Easy  

the girls say hi






Tiffin is hand feeding, just. 
Also this got shared on a popular squeaky pig group yesterday, I've been placing them back in a hide to encourage them not to run away but will try this for the week.


----------



## julesjoy (16 April 2020)

How did day 1 go Ester? 

More skittish piggie fought worst but learnt quickest on today's 3 goes here. I had already been trying to let them go when calm (I guess I get that from teaching foals) but not to this extent. Even my partner who is adament the piggies are not staying went 'oooh piggies' and watched the video with me!


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

Sorry JJ I missed your post. I have felt a bit mean on occasions, there was definitely a technique to shoulder supporting (and them not being able to go backwards) but they have definitely improved and although they might not totally walk away they aren't dashing off in a panic. They are struggling to transfer it to the run in the lounge though and it's too big for me to go catch them up again. 

Even Millie is ok with me walking past the cage now and we have had epic fridge squeaks. 

They will totally change partner's mind. 

I checked with their breeder today as couldn't remember ages, they were actually both born in november but little tiffin is 300g behind her bigger sister though they are growing at the same rate. Will be interesting if she stays small, she is the bolder of the two and stands up for herself more now. 

I definitely need to make a wider/more fleece pockets as they keep piling on in there together! 

We can manage a hands free photo now, just!


----------



## julesjoy (21 April 2020)

Aww, love Millie's colouring! Wow that's quite a big weight difference in something so small.

I restarted so I'm on day 4 of taming again - the braver bolder one is definitely slower at getting it - more bravado? And they are still difficult to catch. But, they are getting braver at eating after visitors rather than hiding and both took carrot peelings from my hand today,  a first for white faced one.


----------



## julesjoy (15 May 2020)

They've been home from the yard for 2 weeks and have come on in leaps and bounds. They get time in a run on the grass every day at the moment and don't make catching them at either end of the stint too difficult now. They're getting braver about the chaos at home and getting used to their feeding routine. Regressed from hand feeding again but I'm sure that's only temporary. I also bought them a castle and they are much happier each having their own digs at opposite ends of the hutch😅


----------



## ester (15 May 2020)

haha yup multiple digs. Great to have an update as I was wondering about them.
Mine have take to attempting escape missions from the lounge run, where they have lots of lovely things to play with and a tray of freshly grown wheatgrass just for them. I sent them to bed early the other night  I will try and get the videos on youtube over the weekend but they (well one really!) are so naughty.

Hopefully able to get them on the grass soon, one side of the lawn looks pretty recovered. My run lid was ermm defunct in that I had run out of non rotten pieces to put the hinges in. . Asked local friend/carpenter if he had any spare bits of wood, took the old one round as template and he has made a beautiful new lid out of tanalised timber to put the rest of the run to shame .

We are at the point that when I open the curtain at the bottom of the stairs in the morning I get yelled at. .  Butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## julesjoy (16 May 2020)

Aww cute! I need to buy some paint for the castle and run hidey, but I'm not sure I want to brave a DIY store yet.


----------



## ester (16 May 2020)

re. paint, cuprinol garden shades is non toxic/water based. though that is partly because I usually have some spare as do the outside runs in it. 
I also have some thin rubber on top of the castle (and lining my hutch) as just stops pee getting to the wood.


----------



## julesjoy (16 May 2020)

Thank you, B&q wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Then I went to the factory shop, aiming to get a storage box for the dry pellets, and came out with an armful of toys and chew things for them.


----------



## julesjoy (17 May 2020)

They're just too damn cute!


----------



## ester (17 May 2020)

yes, yes they are!


----------



## ester (19 May 2020)

I terrified them again today 





.....

we have now worked out that the floor is edible though lol.


----------



## julesjoy (22 May 2020)

They were running around pop corning in thd run today when I out them out. So funny.


----------



## Hexx (23 May 2020)

I'm picking up some new girls tomorrow - really looking forward to it and have spent the morning re-arranging the garage for the new cage.  Quite excited!

I really like the advice that Saskia from LA guinea pig rescue gives - they have a youtube channel - worth checking it out.


----------



## ester (23 May 2020)

yup it was her video I posted about letting them go earlier  we will await photos.


----------



## julesjoy (24 May 2020)

Yes, photos please Hexx!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 May 2020)

am loving this thread,  also just spent ages watching the videos,  really miss my piggies


----------



## julesjoy (1 June 2020)

I've weighed them today. No idea what they were when I got them, but they are considerably fatter now! 1040g and 1058g. Is that too much? How do I diet a piggie?


----------



## ester (1 June 2020)

No that's pretty average  

Mine are not taking their grass eating responsibilities at all seriously!


----------



## julesjoy (1 June 2020)

Phew. Does grass count towards the cup of fresh food per day BTW?


----------



## ester (1 June 2020)

I tend to count it as a bit, but that is partly because what's fresh depends what is in the fridge/what I am making for myself too. They always get something. I have no idea why yesterdays brocolli was so terrible though.


----------



## julesjoy (1 June 2020)

Haha.  Tonight I got the first excited squeaking when we'd finished dinner in the garden and they thought it was time for theirs (it was). So funny and cute!

I've also tried fleece bedding for 3 days and wasn't keen - much tidier than shavings kicked out everywhere during zoomies, but constantly felt wet on top.


----------



## ester (1 June 2020)

Brilliant! we are doing hand noms now. 
Millie (the nervier one) has taken to the 'in the box' method of catching/training much better than Tiffin!

I think people tend to use liners that wick it away from the top. I don't mind using it in the lounge run and I chuck it in a bucket every couple of weeks but thats more faff to me than skipping out the aubiose.


----------



## Hexx (5 June 2020)

Introducing Sissy and Ada (Sissy is the agouti and Ada the cream/black), and my boys - Patch (white) and Lionel (tri-coloured)


----------



## julesjoy (5 June 2020)

Yay! How are they settling in?


----------



## ester (5 June 2020)

lionel is an epic guinea pig name!


----------



## julesjoy (6 June 2020)

Latest question - how on earth does one clean out the water bottles? My fingers are too big and I haven't yet found a brush that fits in at the right angles.


----------



## Hexx (8 June 2020)

The girls are settling in well - just getting brave enough to come and see what's being put in the cage for dinner.  They have their own run now, so are out everyday, apart from when its chucking it down with rain.


----------



## ester (8 June 2020)

dry rice, water, shake.


----------



## julesjoy (8 June 2020)

Ooh! I like that idea, not heard that before!


----------



## julesjoy (9 June 2020)

Mine took some food from hand whilst being held today. I just love watching them eat leaves and such.


----------



## julesjoy (11 June 2020)

Can definitely tell mine are youngsters. Despite a 5ft hutch, not going in the run yesterday due to rain all day, there was more chasing and aggro going on than usual by this morning. The patio is dry so I've put the run up there for them again to zoom about and get some energy off.  Went out to give them cuddles last night and my partner came running out too to cuddle the other one and pick some mint for them, which they love. So unbelievably cute watching them crunch a big leaf in. I might have squee'd a bit.


----------



## julesjoy (11 June 2020)

On the patio today


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 June 2020)

they are very lucky piggies,  wish i had a bit more room and my terrier wasnt keen on little furry people....i would love to have piggies again....


----------



## Hexx (15 June 2020)

JulesJoy - where did you get your little piggie houses from?

I have just upgraded the boy's indoor cage to a 1.6m one which has caused WW3 as they are scrapping for ownership!  Poor Patch got bitten hard enough to draw blood, so Lionel was sent to bed for the afternoon to consider his actions!

PS - I improvised with a small bucket and added a second hideway in the cage so they have their own hidey spaces now.


----------



## julesjoy (15 June 2020)

The castle was off ebay, i asked them to add another door on the side nearest the ramp so nobody can get stuck inside. The box is an small upside down storage crate from IKEA with a slat taken out and the handles turned round for an arch on each end so it's a bit like a tunnel. Hoping the light paint will keep them cooler.


----------



## julesjoy (15 June 2020)

Hope the boys are on better terms again soon! Mine definitely need separate hideys in the hutch.


----------



## ester (15 June 2020)

Our castle is also from ebay. from this guy I think though it is now green, rubber lined, and the ramp is carpeted lol 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guinea-P...827694?hash=item1f0ae5f0ae:g:djMAAOSw7e5bPUOu


----------



## poiuytrewq (16 June 2020)

Love these photos! I’d love a pig but remember as a child my mums friend has loads, hundreds as I remember but I bet it wasn’t at all 😂
I was so allergic, Ive not really come into close contact with one since so no idea if I still am but if not want the risk of getting one and not being able to interact with it!


----------



## Hexx (18 June 2020)

Chaos has broken out in the Hexx pig household - resulting in Patch only having half an ear left!! Bad Lionel has been banished to a separate cage for a long time out.  I will see if I can reintroduce them in a couple of days.  

I think Bad Lionel (his new name) has just reached puberty as he's hit the 10-month old mark and his testicles have made an appearance - they are an impressive set!

Hopefully I can get them back together again.


----------



## julesjoy (18 June 2020)

Oh dear Hexx, not ideal! Lucky you had another cage. How are the girls doing? 

Another afternoon on the patio for mine, and a treat if our leftover watermelon rind when they went back in their hutch.


----------



## ester (18 June 2020)

ooh my old girls used to love melon rinds. Current ones have decided they are really not into brocolli but did rather enjoy the corn on the cob. 
I'm leaving my friend in charge over the weekend and have told them they have to be on best behaviour. . .


----------



## julesjoy (11 July 2020)

So I've moved them back onto fleece, which is working OK at the moment, being changed every other day, but might work less well in the winter. Much less messy in the hutch. One had an impaction a few weeks back, which was a bit shocking for a first timer! So, to my questions :

I have loads of herbs and they love parsley, mint and fennel, but I can't find anywhere if they are allowed chives. Does anyone know? 

Also, snails! They live in a hutch in the garden, and in recent damp weather I've found a snail or two in the hutch. I'm slightly concerned they'll be overrun in the winter. What can I do to prevent this?


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 July 2020)

i wouldnt think chives would be good as they are onions .  i kept my piggies indoors all year round as they dont like extremes of temperature...it would be better to have their hutch in a shed so they have some protection from the weather.  can they not live indoors, they are such fun and nice to interact with and its a shame to leave them outside with no company..


----------



## julesjoy (11 July 2020)

Ah yes, that is a good point on the chives, thank you! 

I've done a small experiment with a max/min thermometer in the recent heatwave, and my house is less than half a degree cooler than the hidey in the run in the shade, surprisingly! Also, my house is tiny, so there is both little space indoors but we spend most of our time in the garden at the moment. They are right outside the kitchen window and have mastered looking cute for more food when they hear us! A house hunt is on so hopefully this will change just don't know when yet.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 July 2020)

julesjoy said:



			Ah yes, that is a good point on the chives, thank you!

I've done a small experiment with a max/min thermometer in the recent heatwave, and my house is less than half a degree cooler than the hidey in the run in the shade, surprisingly! Also, my house is tiny, so there is both little space indoors but we spend most of our time in the garden at the moment. They are right outside the kitchen window and have mastered looking cute for more food when they hear us! A house hunt is on so hopefully this will change just don't know when yet.
		
Click to expand...

my cottage is also tiny,  a cage can be on a small table, mine was in the living room and they used to watch the tv and every time i went to the fridge they called out, lovely little girls.  if you are still in your house in the winter, you could get a small shed so they are insulated against the cold weather.  good luck with finding a new house


----------



## ester (11 July 2020)

SG when I first got my previous girls I was in a small annexe with a 32 seater sofa in a very small kitchen. I decided I didn’t really need the small table to put anything on did I 😂.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 July 2020)

that must have been some sofa


----------



## julesjoy (21 July 2020)

Weighed them again today and they've put on about 15g each the little fatties.


----------



## ester (27 July 2020)

lol just seen the sofa! 
millie is still 300g heavier than her older sister


----------

